# Trek FX question.



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

Hopefully someone who works in a Trek shop can answer my question. Looking to pickup a Trek FX to commute back and forth to work. I want to make sure that I can run 32mm or 35mm tires. The FX 7.5 is an all aluminum frame and the spacing is definitely wide enough to take a wider tire. I like the 7.6 better because it has good components but I am not sure if you can fit a wide tire with the carbon rear. I would like to know what is the max tire width on the FX that have a carbon rear. The dealer only has the cheap models and will have to order one for me which is not a big deal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Clearance is the same from the 7.5 to the 7.6. You'll have no problems with those tire sizes. If you ride arace bike you probably won't want tires that wide anyway though. A 28 is plenty unless you have some non paved surfaces to ride along the way.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

Their are some rough roads and some non-paved areas that I may ride with the bike, so I do want a larger tire probably a 32mm. I am glad they will fit. Thanks.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I ride my wifes hand me down 7.5 as a commuter. Use 34 cyclocross tires. works great. Get what you want but the 7.5 is fine as a commuter.


----------



## 1coole605302 (Apr 25, 2008)

*trek 7.6*

I love my FX 7.6


----------

